# what is the most aggressive salt water fish



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I have a 40 gl long and a 75 gl long tank and I was thinkin of puttin some clown fish n the 40 how many is good. and I'd like to try to breed some aggressive fish n my 75 what would be good for that? thanks ahead of time


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

clowns are good in no more than 2 unless you have a huge tank. and those two must be of the same genus. or you risk fighting or death.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

most sw fish r still wild caught.. even the ones that have bred in captivity, such as clowns as still hard as hell to rear..

the sw fish that has had the most success being bred by your 'everyday joe' r bangaii cardinals.. they r mouth brooders


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

bangaiis are the best breeders but are very non aggressive

honestly if u are looking for aggressive breeders for a 75 gallon tank stick with freshwater if u want to try your hand at breedin use your 40 long and divide it into 2 sections then u could keep 2 pairs of clowns or whatever else u want to try

as far as you what fish is most aggressive that hands down goes to the blue damsel but u only need a 10 gallon for them they will go after fish 10x there size and win lol but i get the feeling thats not what you had in mind

now if u are looking for a serious pred something that u are afraid to put your hands in the water kind of fish i suggest an undulated trigger they are bad tempered killers that will put any piranha to shame but keep in mind they should really be kept in a solitary tank and they are also awesoem looking fish









eels make awesome pets and are also very aggressive but be careful theres a lot of eels that get way to large to go into a 75

There are a great deal of aggressive fish that would be suitable for a 75 gallon tank but please do me and yourself a huge favor make sure u understand what u are purchasing and what kind of care it needs


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Fuckin DAMSELS!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wow great advice people thi site rocks and think I'd b interested n that fish 00nothing was talking about that wil killa fish 10xs its size what is it called again. oh and if u can only keep like 2 clown fish to gether how come they keep like 15 n a tank at the pet store? and how big do they get n the ocean? not big right I was wanting at least 5 or 6 of them.
thanks agai for the advice people so now what u got for me.
1 more thing how much do those sw fish cost that attack somethng 10xs its size and r they breeedable


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Trillion said:


> wow great advice people thi site rocks and think I'd b interested n that fish 00nothing was talking about that wil killa fish 10xs its size what is it called again. oh and if u can only keep like 2 clown fish to gether how come they keep like 15 n a tank at the pet store? and how big do they get n the ocean? not big right I was wanting at least 5 or 6 of them.
> thanks agai for the advice people so now what u got for me.
> 1 more thing how much do those sw fish cost that attack somethng 10xs its size and r they breeedable


They can keep lots in a tank because when you have that many, they keep eachother busy. Theres no real pairing going on. Also they are only there for a small amount of time.

Damsels cost like $5 and yes they are breedable. The Triggers cost around $65-100 and are not breedable in a home aquarium


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Trillion said:


> wow great advice people thi site rocks and think I'd b interested n that fish 00nothing was talking about that wil killa fish 10xs its size what is it called again. oh and if u can only keep like 2 clown fish to gether how come they keep like 15 n a tank at the pet store? and how big do they get n the ocean? not big right I was wanting at least 5 or 6 of them.
> thanks agai for the advice people so now what u got for me.
> 1 more thing how much do those sw fish cost that attack somethng 10xs its size and r they breeedable


lol the blue damsels are like 5 bux each and are the scourge of the marine aquarium, when i say attack anything 10x its size i literally mean that but the thing to keep in mind is dont think of it as instant death type deal they will literally harass a fish to death it is a slow boring thing so dont think u can toss in a feeder and expect instant satisfaction honestly u dont want them they are boring fish that are next to impossible to catch when u get sick of them lol

as far as 15 clowns in a tank its because thats the way pet stores do things they buy in bulk and present them in bulk but it is fora short time period if the fish were left like that they would surely begin to start killing each other especially as the pairs form


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Hah, I'd like to see 2 Undys in a tank it would be a massacre...


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

I so hate Damsels, lol. i like how some look but geez they are mean as hell. they always beat on my Percs so i fed them to my P's


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I am getting an UNDY









found one today going to setup a temporary 40 gallon for him and then move him into a 75 gallon maybe i will keep a dozen damsels with him and see how long they live lol


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

00nothing said:


> I am getting an UNDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its really unfair that god made the most beautiful triggers the most aggressive (clown, queen, undy) an undy would be perfect for my 125 but that would be murder. I am def. thinking about setting up a solo 55 for an undy in the next year.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> I am getting an UNDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its really unfair that god made the most beautiful triggers the most aggressive (clown, queen, undy) an undy would be perfect for my 125 but that would be murder. I am def. thinking about setting up a solo 55 for an undy in the next year.
[/quote]

go 65 or 75 if u can give him the extra 6 inches of width


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

undy's are def one of my fav fish! but the aggressivness in it is kind of a turn off hahah


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

maroon striped clowns...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok first off thank u so much for your responses my fellow fish enthusiasts. 2nd thing whatis an undy and is it more aggressive than tht fish 00nothing was talking about. and if is it bredable? if worst comes to worst I at least wana breed my clown fish umm what
about that posionist fish with the needle like things all over it r those breedable I know there pretty aggressive . thank u I ook forward to hearing from u all


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion said:


> ok first off thank u so much for your responses my fellow fish enthusiasts. 2nd thing whatis an undy and is it more aggressive than tht fish 00nothing was talking about. and if is it bredable? if worst comes to worst I at least wana breed my clown fish umm what
> about that posionist fish with the needle like things all over it r those breedable I know there pretty aggressive . thank u I ook forward to hearing from u all


1) undulated trigger

2)no its not breedable in home tanks.yes they can be very mean.attitude various from fish to fish,but for most part they can be down right ruthless.

3) the poisen needle fish you speak about is probably a "lionfish"( there also scorpionfish which contain spikes)....40 gallon would be very cramped for onea lionfish.unless you go for a fu-manchu which stay 6-8 inche range.and no the lionfish are not aggressive.very calm fish that will eat anything that fits in there mouth(huge mouth) and they will swallow pretty much anything when hungry(even each other).


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

good news people I went to my local pet store to day and seen damseys they were relly litle but ok loking they didn't hve any undys 
I seen this 1 I really want though I think it was calld a terry or something it look like it had a ig head and big lips and a lil body, they had one in black and blue and its tail looked like over laping scisoors or something that's the one wanna get


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont think u r ready for sw yet by the way u talk.. go read up more


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I do plan on doing further research but I don't think I can go wrong with a drilled tank and one of those 300 dollar filtration system s I mean how can I go wrong? plus there is always trial & error! but thanks though u seem like ur knowledgeable enough to work for sea world. Do you? Thanks! late late!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion, Just be careful, Take your time. The best things come to those that wait.
Read up bro do some searches, check out wet web media.com.
Lots of good info on setting up tanks.
Sw fish are harder to keep than fw.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

don't worry ill b as careful as possible, on where I set the tank and evrything I know the position is important to
what is every ones opinion on stingrays r they breedable or r they boring fish?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Trillion said:


> don't worry ill b as careful as possible, on where I set the tank and evrything I know the position is important to
> what is every ones opinion on stingrays r they breedable or r they boring fish?


Rays are left to only the very experienced with very large tanks that are comletly designed just for housing rays


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

n other words I don't need to even bother I would just really ike to find a fish that is kinda close to my personality I really don't want any thing simple, but I think I'm gonna go with that blue 1 with the big lips. it suits me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion said:


> n other words I don't need to even bother I would just really ike to find a fish that is kinda close to my personality I really don't want any thing simple, but I think I'm gonna go with that blue 1 with the big lips. it suits me


in all honesty you should find out what this fish is first..the fish you say your interested in sounds like a grouper..some of them become giants.

and please read up as much as you can.there is no trial and error in saltwater..just ALOT of lost money that could of been avoid.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

in all honesty you should find out what this fish is first..the fish you say your interested in sounds like a grouper..some of them become giants.

and please read up as much as you can.there is no trial and error in saltwater..just ALOT of lost money that could of been avoid.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

undulated and queen triggers. i doubt you can breed them.

though, i don't think you're mentally ready for a saltwater fish tank. just saying that you want a fish that's most like you doesn't mean getting ithat fish is going be successful. you have study their requirements, water chemistry, and how the saltwater system works.

please do read the threads in this section.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

don't worry I plan on doing what ever it takes to have a succesful salt water tank. but what kind of fish do u guys suggest I throw n first to make sure it liv3s. let me know!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Damsel, Chromis or Clown.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok ill try those d=boy thanks a trillion


----------

